# How to clean glossy steering wheel?



## energizedmortal (Jan 21, 2010)

I've read other suggestions about using a horse hair brush and scrubbing for two hours but I was wondering if there is a 10 minute alternative to cleaning the steering wheel so it looks matte again and not glossy. Any house hold products that will burn through the shine without destroying the leather?


----------



## AnotherGeezer (Dec 22, 2009)

Lexol works for me.


----------



## edjack (May 22, 2007)

Yes, Lexol, or Zymol, leather cleaner.


----------



## bmw_n00b13 (Feb 15, 2008)

Lexol is pretty shiny. I used Leatherique and a brush. Worked well. I love my Leatherique kit! Just be gentle on leather that's wearing; some people have found it can disintegrate if treated.(didn't for me)


----------



## 3sons66 (Mar 11, 2009)

Lexol cleaner (or plain water) using a Mr. Clean MAGIC ERASER. Very light pressure (like the weight of your hand) with multiple applications. Finish with a product to protect the leather and give a matte finish like armorall interior matte. This is not my car, but I used this technique and it worked amazing. I used lexol cleaner.

Oh yeah sorry...the first pic is the BEFORE and the next two are the AFTER.


----------



## Danios (Dec 27, 2006)

+1 on magic eraser. Used it on my m3 with great results. Just go easy obviously


----------



## AnotherGeezer (Dec 22, 2009)

I had less of a glossy problem and more of a serious build up of hand lotion funk from the previous owner (I suspected hand lotion since my car had the requisite finger-nail scratches in the paint near the door handle). After a few applications of Lexol and some vigorous scrubbing, the funk was gone but did leave a few dull spots. The dull spots eventually went away with use.


----------



## DominguesE30 (Feb 22, 2006)

Them scratches are piss easy to get off. Use meguires scratch x and it will rid of them for you 


Sent from my iPhone using BimmerApp


----------



## AnotherGeezer (Dec 22, 2009)

DominguesE30 said:


> Them scratches are piss easy to get off. Use meguires scratch x and it will rid of them for you
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using BimmerApp


Already done.


----------

